# Elbing pigeons



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

"Elbing whitehead" 
Has anyone had experience with these pigeons?
There are only four left in Iceland 2 black and 2 blue..


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Elbing White Head on show in Germani, jan 2007


----------

